
Show HN: Checkmate Posters – Custom chess posters from PGN files - caditinpiscinam
https://checkmateposters.com/
======
buzzy_hacker
This is awesome!

------
caditinpiscinam
I wrote the original version of this software while working on a FEN-rendering
tutorial for Pointless. It ended up working pretty well so I decided to build
it into a full product. I figure that anyone who's sunk as many hours into
playing online chess as I have has a few games they'd like to show off. Let me
know what you think!

